# My first deal with the Devil...



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Got my first big order from the devil site in today.










250ct Treasure Dome Humidor
CI 3 Finger Puck Ashtray 
5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
5 Gurkha Beast
5 Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto
5 Carlos Torano Fortress
5 Cu-Avana Intenso Churchill
5 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchil
1 My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto
1 Cain Maduro Double Toro
1 Diesel Unlimited d.6
1 Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
1 Gurkha Viper Fang
1 Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
1 Partagas Cifuentes Enero

Already conditioning the humi, sticks are bagged and in the freezer, and putting the ashtray to use as I type this. Life is good!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice haul.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

You sold your soul, it is in that box. Hice pickups!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Humi! And stick always good


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I very well may have Andriy... lol, but I think it was worth it!  lol Thanks!

Thanks Lebz!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice descent there Josh!


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

great shipment, all really good smokes


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Bill and Mickey!


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

I like that humi a lot! looks like some good smokes u picked up as well...enjoy!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet humidor. I can see your reflection in that super glossy finish. You got some of my current faves there; The Cu Avanas, Diesel Unlimiteds ( I just got a box of the d.5), Tat Havana VI, and the AB Tempus. Enjoy!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks James!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Great purchases! How much did you spend, and how much did you save from retail? With big purchases it's always fun to see those numbers


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice. I like the Beast


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Enjoy the humi and the sticks. I bought the same humidor a few weeks ago. I have it humming at 65rh with my beads. Couldnt be happier. Enjoy Brother


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice, Josh! Enjoy those Beasts...they are beastly


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice pickup! Start shopping for another humidor now... once you've gone C-bid, your bank account will never be the same and you'll be overflowing before you know it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I foresee a large cooler in someone's near future. . . :ss

I had a Treasure Dome for my 3rd humidor, until I found cbid 3 months later. And, well. You know the rest.

_Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart!_


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah I've got 2 of the 120 Quart Colemans in closets, and a couple of nicer desktop humis. My coolers are by far the best for storing sticks IMO


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I may actually be getting a display fridge for free, that i can modify for a fridgeador when tax season rolls around.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang Josh. That's hellova haul. Very nice and congrats!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dang Josh. That's hellova haul. Very nice and congrats!!


Thanks Don!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Nice, Josh! Let me know what you think of the Beast. I have 5 that have been resting forever.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Nice, Josh! Let me know what you think of the Beast. I have 5 that have been resting forever.


Will do. I'm actually considering trying one ROTT at a party tonight, but i don't know if i'll want to stay outside that long. lol


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

The AF Short Story Maduros are my friends right now because of how cold it is. HAHAHA

Side note: I smoked an Undercrown the other night for the first time. They are known for producing tons of smoke but I didn't think about that when I made the decision to smoke in my garage...with the door down...because it was freezing. About 30 minutes later my wife came running into the garage PISSED because the smoke/smell got in the house.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

HAHA! Good job Brandon...


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> The AF Short Story Maduros are my friends right now because of how cold it is. HAHAHA
> 
> Side note: I smoked an Undercrown the other night for the first time. They are known for producing tons of smoke but I didn't think about that when I made the decision to smoke in my garage...with the door down...because it was freezing. About 30 minutes later my wife came running into the garage PISSED because the smoke/smell got in the house.


haha mine is going to say the same thing here directly I imagine....oh well it's freezing out! Eith3r way, I love those cu avanas! one of my go to smokes


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice score. Cbid is extremely addicting. I popped in last week and picked up a 25 count bundle because the price was right thinking "I'll just nab these since it's a good deal." Less than a week later that 25 count bundle turned into 102 shipped today.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Phil, so Santa's coming a few days early, that's all! :biggrin:
Post some pics when they arrive, if you can.


----------



## Spyderturbo007 (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a nice score. I'm actually looking at buying the same humidor. I'm heading up to CI this evening to check one out in person.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I will when I get them in. Hopefully I'll have enough posts by then to post pics since I'm still a padowan. I may be posting a pic of my black eye as well if the UPS guy comes when the wife is home. :wink:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA - well played, Phil!


----------

